# Performance Level nach SISTEMA



## Junger GmbH (27 August 2011)

Hallo,
  wir suchen Unterstützung bei der Ermittlung des PL nach SISTEMA (Sicherheit von Steuerungen an Maschinen). In diesem Fall handelt es sich um eine Palettenförderanlage. Bitte setzen Sie sich bei Interesse gerne mit uns in Verbindung. Oder Sie kennen jemanden... 



Herzliche Grüße


----------

